# what tee do you guys use with a 3 wood



## markgs (Jul 30, 2013)

Just wondering what tee i can use with my 3 wood. In AG today i used yellow but the mats in there had a weird step in them. Any help and opinions would be much appreciated guys


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 30, 2013)

usually the remnants of a broken wooden tee approx 1cm off the deck.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 30, 2013)

Not quite sure what you mean, are you referring to the height of the tee? I have the ball virtually on the grass for my 3 wood, don't want it popping up off the clubface.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 30, 2013)

I just use a small wooden tee pushed down low. My pro is trying to get me to actually hit down with the three wood off the tee as opposed to a more sweeping action


----------



## Wabinez (Jul 30, 2013)

Just slightly higher than I would hitting an iron off the tee.  You still want it to come out like a driver, hitting it slightly on the up...


----------



## duncan mackie (Jul 30, 2013)

same as every other club except the driver - broken bit to give me a 'perfect lie' unless I am trying to hit something other than a 'normal shot'.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Jul 30, 2013)

I use the one that I was recently fitted with, a blue castle.  :thup:


----------



## markgs (Jul 30, 2013)

Wabinez said:



			Just slightly higher than I would hitting an iron off the tee.  You still want it to come out like a driver, hitting it slightly on the up...
		
Click to expand...

I use pink castle tee with the driver so what colour castle tee with 3 wood? blue? yellow? red? or mm size


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 30, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			usually the remnants of a broken wooden tee approx 1cm off the deck.
		
Click to expand...

This


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 30, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			usually the remnants of a broken wooden tee approx 1cm off the deck.
		
Click to expand...

That's the same as me. Hate putting in a new tee and snapping it so usually walk round trying to find a broken one. Everyone thinks I am tight


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jul 30, 2013)

As mentioned perhaps slightly higher than an iron. I agree perhaps hitting it slightly on the up not like the driver but slightly on the up. Not sure about hitting down on a 3 wood TBH


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 30, 2013)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			That's the same as me. Hate putting in a new tee and snapping it so usually walk round trying to find a broken one. Everyone thinks I am tight
		
Click to expand...

Everyone _knows_ I am


----------



## Wabinez (Jul 30, 2013)

markgs said:



			I use pink castle tee with the driver so what colour castle tee with 3 wood? blue? yellow? red? or mm size
		
Click to expand...

I don't use castle tees...so not entirely sure. I would guess a red one from memory, as they are the smallest.  I don't think there are any castle tees made for irons


----------



## ger147 (Jul 30, 2013)

I use a RBZ Stage 2 tee, it's 24.5 yards longer than my previous tee.

You MUST get fitted for your tees, it's imperative that you get the correct tee to suit your individual swing.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 30, 2013)

A fluorescent orange wooden one - about half an inch off the deck.


----------



## duncan mackie (Jul 30, 2013)

Wabinez said:



			I don't use castle tees...so not entirely sure. I would guess a red one from memory, as they are the smallest.  I don't think there are any castle tees made for irons
		
Click to expand...

orange are the smallest - very low....about right for everything on really tight teeing grounds.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 30, 2013)

Think orange castle tees are the smallest,red are next size up. Give em both a try & see what suits you.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 30, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I just use a small wooden tee pushed down low. My pro is trying to get me to actually hit down with the three wood off the tee as opposed to a more sweeping action
		
Click to expand...

Heard a few people saying this recently,how you getting on with it?


----------



## Wabinez (Jul 30, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			orange are the smallest - very low....about right for everything on really tight teeing grounds.
		
Click to expand...

There we go then...I was wrong! I assume orange are for irons then, and then the red is slightly larger for 3 woods and the like...


----------



## duncan mackie (Jul 30, 2013)

Wabinez said:



			There we go then...I was wrong! I assume orange are for irons then, and then the red is slightly larger for 3 woods and the like...
		
Click to expand...

whatever works for you - there's no right or wrong.

personally I want the same shot as I get from a good lie on the fairway for all clubs, because that's what the other half of my full shots in a round will be played from (if I'm lucky)


----------



## Region3 (Jul 30, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			usually the remnants of a broken wooden tee approx 1cm off the deck.
		
Click to expand...

I push the tee in until my fingers are almost trapped between ball and grass. I'd guess it was about 1cm.


----------



## Vincent Gary (Jul 30, 2013)

i use red and never had any issues with them!


----------



## One Planer (Jul 30, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			usually the remnants of a broken wooden tee approx 1cm off the deck.
		
Click to expand...

This, or the same one I use for my driver pushed down a little.


----------



## Spark. (Jul 30, 2013)

Generally 1 clubhead infront of centre and tee height to centre of face when club resting on floor.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 30, 2013)

I always use broken ends and when there isn't one I moan ha ha how dare they pick there ends up. Now I've bought the G25 I'm going to buy some plastic ones tommorow to save frantically searching for one on the tee box.


----------



## Sid Rixon IV (Jul 30, 2013)

Blue castle.


----------



## richart (Jul 30, 2013)

Broken wooden tee usually pushed in low. I also take a divot with my three wood.


----------



## CMAC (Jul 31, 2013)

This thread is a wind up surely:rofl:


----------



## Robobum (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh please..........


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 31, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			usually the remnants of a broken wooden tee approx 1cm off the deck.
		
Click to expand...

Same again here.


----------



## Coatsy79 (Jul 31, 2013)

I use red tees for everything except my driver when I use the pink one


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 31, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I just use a small wooden tee pushed down low. My pro is trying to get me to actually hit down with the three wood off the tee as opposed to a more sweeping action
		
Click to expand...

Same here, I barely have it off the grass, any higher and I have a tendency to block it.


----------



## Stuey01 (Jul 31, 2013)

I use a red castle tee for fairway woods.
Broken wooden bits for irons and hybrid.
Pink castle for driver.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Jul 31, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Think orange castle tees are the smallest,red are next size up. Give em both a try & see what suits you.
		
Click to expand...

I have orange castle tees that are bigger than the pink tees! Smallest castle tee I use currently is the red @12mm; I use a wooden tee shoved right into the ground for irons, or a broken tee like many others.

For 3-wood I've been using a white tee, but I need to drop the tee height a wee bit, as I'm getting under a few and skying them.


----------



## adam6177 (Jul 31, 2013)

Pink (60mm) - driver.  Red Orange (5mm) for every other club.


----------



## LIG (Jul 31, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			same as every other club except the driver - broken bit to give me a 'perfect lie' unless I am trying to hit something other than a 'normal shot'.
		
Click to expand...

+1.


----------



## BROOKIE (Jul 31, 2013)

its gotta be the blue castle tee for me,hitting down on the ball with a 3 wood is just silly and wrong


----------



## dotty001 (Jul 31, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			usually the remnants of a broken wooden tee approx 1cm off the deck.
		
Click to expand...

this , i never buy tees just pick up snaped 1s round the course , my mates laugh at me when i go wandering round the tee looking for snapped tees


----------



## CMAC (Jul 31, 2013)

mods please destroy this thread or the next thread might be "What side do you approach the ball from before you hit it" :rofl:


----------



## My_HarrisTweed_Cap (Jul 31, 2013)

Seriously, is this thread for real?


If your worrying about your tee height are you really concentrating on your shot?


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 31, 2013)

really low.  if I have it up I tend to sky it.    the fear of that makes me push them right into the ground.  same for hybrids.


----------



## markgs (Jul 31, 2013)

people get fitted for tees you idiot, everyone is different some people use yellow tee with driver some orange. If you get your tee heigh correct it could be the difference between a good shoot or not. If nobody cared about tee height there would only be one size!!!!! FOOL


----------



## Fish (Jul 31, 2013)

Just run out

BRB


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 31, 2013)

My_HarrisTweed_Cap said:



			Seriously, is this thread for real?


If your worrying about your tee height are you really concentrating on your shot?
		
Click to expand...


surly that is exactly what you are doing, you have your tee how you like it and dont have to think about it.

OP: I use pink castle with the driver and for my 3 wood I use blue or red, I feel more confident with blue but if its wind into I am maybe red.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 31, 2013)

My_HarrisTweed_Cap said:



			Seriously, is this thread for real?


If your worrying about your tee height are you really concentrating on your shot?
		
Click to expand...

I'd say tee height is a pretty major factor of the shot


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 31, 2013)

I like to have my ball teed up with a 3 wood about the same as if it were on a nice "fluffy" lie on the fairway. Sweep it away. Smashing


----------



## markgs (Jul 31, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			I'd say tee height is a pretty major factor of the shot

Click to expand...

I am glad you agree with me tee height is vital. people who think this thread is a waste of time dont bother reading it or posting on it simple


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 31, 2013)

My_HarrisTweed_Cap said:



			Seriously, is this thread for real?


If your worrying about your tee height are you really concentrating on your shot?
		
Click to expand...

See the thing is, this is a forum. A community where people old and young, new to the game to seasoned Cat 1 player. Its a place where they come to ask advice on their game, get hints and tips or to find out different ways to do things. So if asking what type or height of tee others use helps a member out then its more helpful to answer it rather than dismiss it. If its so innane to you you have the option to not respond. You are going to find a lot of "unreal" threads on this forum. 
The one thing that makes a forum a good place is the ability to ask a question without ridicule.


----------



## Wenglish (Jul 31, 2013)

I hve the ball tee'd up so about one third sits above tge top of the club. My playing partner tells me its too high but ive beat him in the last three games we have had and its working for me so ill stick with it. I do tend to use found tees as well.


----------



## Fish (Jul 31, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			See the thing is, this is a forum. A community where people old and young, new to the game to seasoned Cat 1 player. Its a place where they come to ask advice on their game, get hints and tips or to find out different ways to do things. So if asking what type or height of tee others use helps a member out then its more helpful to answer it rather than dismiss it. If its so innane to you you have the option to not respond. You are going to find a lot of "unreal" threads on this forum. 
The one thing that makes a forum a good place is the ability to ask a question without ridicule.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 31, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			See the thing is, this is a forum. A community where people old and young, new to the game to seasoned Cat 1 player. Its a place where they come to ask advice on their game, get hints and tips or to find out different ways to do things. So if asking what type or height of tee others use helps a member out then its more helpful to answer it rather than dismiss it. If its so innane to you you have the option to not respond. You are going to find a lot of "unreal" threads on this forum. 
The one thing that makes a forum a good place is the ability to ask a question without ridicule.
		
Click to expand...

Well said that man.


----------



## markgs (Jul 31, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			See the thing is, this is a forum. A community where people old and young, new to the game to seasoned Cat 1 player. Its a place where they come to ask advice on their game, get hints and tips or to find out different ways to do things. So if asking what type or height of tee others use helps a member out then its more helpful to answer it rather than dismiss it. If its so innane to you you have the option to not respond. You are going to find a lot of "unreal" threads on this forum. 
The one thing that makes a forum a good place is the ability to ask a question without ridicule.
		
Click to expand...



:thup:


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Aug 1, 2013)

i use the blue castle tees for 3 and 5 woods


----------



## My_HarrisTweed_Cap (Aug 1, 2013)

markgs said:



			people get fitted for tees you idiot, everyone is different some people use yellow tee with driver some orange. If you get your tee heigh correct it could be the difference between a good shoot or not. If nobody cared about tee height there would only be one size!!!!! FOOL
		
Click to expand...


I buy tees in bags of 500, every tee in the bag I buy is roughly the same hight. I adjust tee height by pushing it into the ground until I'm happy. I've never once stood there thinking hope I have this at 1.6 mm off the ground for optimal strike and trajectory. I'd be more inclined to suggest you are the last word, the one you've taken the time to highlight in CAPITAL letters if you have to ask about tee's on a forum. 

Its a personal thing, experiment. Thanks for the petty name calling though, class place this forum.


----------



## My_HarrisTweed_Cap (Aug 1, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			I'd say tee height is a pretty major factor of the shot

Click to expand...

The angle of attack is more of a factor than tee height.


----------



## My_HarrisTweed_Cap (Aug 1, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			See the thing is, this is a forum. A community where people old and young, new to the game to seasoned Cat 1 player. Its a place where they come to ask advice on their game, get hints and tips or to find out different ways to do things. So if asking what type or height of tee others use helps a member out then its more helpful to answer it rather than dismiss it. If its so innane to you you have the option to not respond. You are going to find a lot of "unreal" threads on this forum. 
The one thing that makes a forum a good place is the ability to ask a question without ridicule.
		
Click to expand...


Where was the ridicule?

I'd suggest that the post before mine was more aimed at ridicule. Then again its probably easier to focus on the new members opinion than pick on someone with over 7500 posts. 

I will stand by my post, if you are standing worrying about tee height your not fully with the shot. That in turn will lead to a negative swing. There is no such thing as a perfect tee height.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 1, 2013)

My_HarrisTweed_Cap said:



			I've never once stood there thinking hope I have this at 1.6 mm off the ground for optimal strike and trajectory.
		
Click to expand...



Nor have I. You are quite right.
As long as I am somewhere between 1.5mm and 1.7mm that's close enough for me.
Bloody perfectionists


----------



## My_HarrisTweed_Cap (Aug 1, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Nor have I. You are quite right.
As long as I am somewhere between 1.5mm and 1.7mm that's close enough for me.
Bloody perfectionists
		
Click to expand...


My kind of fella! Strong in the mind you are I can tell.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 1, 2013)

My_HarrisTweed_Cap said:



			Where was the ridicule?

I'd suggest that the post before mine was more aimed at ridicule. Then again its probably easier to focus on the new members opinion than pick on someone with over 7500 posts. 

I will stand by my post, if you are standing worrying about tee height your not fully with the shot. That in turn will lead to a negative swing. There is no such thing as a perfect tee height.
		
Click to expand...

Aaaaaaaawwwwww bless you,you feeling picked on????? 
'Is this post for real' could be perceived as ridicule. 
Obviously looking at the replies to this thread people tee their ball up at different heights,so not such a stupid question.
Personally I like know my ball is teed up at the same height,one less thing to think about :thup:


----------



## My_HarrisTweed_Cap (Aug 1, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Aaaaaaaawwwwww bless you,you feeling picked on????? 
'Is this post for real' could be perceived as ridicule. 
Obviously looking at the replies to this thread people tee their ball up at different heights,so not such a stupid question.
Personally I like know my ball is teed up at the same height,one less thing to think about :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Absolutely not, just pointing out to the poster that he's barking up the wrong tree. Sometimes people can't see the wood for the trees.

The mind is indeed a wonderful thing if your happy in the knowledge that your tee height is consistent. One factor taken care of!


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Aug 1, 2013)

I am like others on here I look around  for a broken tee and have it hovering off the ground like a perfect lie.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 1, 2013)

My_HarrisTweed_Cap said:



			Where was the ridicule?

I'd suggest that the post before mine was more aimed at ridicule. Then again its probably easier to focus on the new members opinion than pick on someone with over 7500 posts. 

I will stand by my post, if you are standing worrying about tee height your not fully with the shot. That in turn will lead to a negative swing. There is no such thing as a perfect tee height.
		
Click to expand...

Asking someone if their post asking for advice is "for real" can be classed as ridiculing it. 
It's your opinion that worrying about the tee will mean you are not focussed on the shot. It's your opinion that the OP is barking up the wrong tree. It's your opinon that there is no perfect tee hight. 

You are perfectly entitled to that opinion, imposing it as fact is another matter. 

I regularlu play with someone that is a member of the Seniors Tour and he is as meticulous about the height of the tee that he uses as any person I have met. Are you telling me that he isn't focussed on the shot just because he has focussed on a part of the shot pre routine?
In fact, ensuring that the tee is a comfortable height for you _before hand_ gives you less to worry about when taking the shot. Again, just the humble opinion of a 12 HC player that has never once thought about the height of the tee once I start swining.


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 1, 2013)

My_HarrisTweed_Cap said:



			Absolutely not, just pointing out to the poster that he's barking up the wrong tree. Sometimes people can't see the wood for the trees.

The mind is indeed a wonderful thing if your happy in the knowledge that your tee height is consistent. One factor taken care of!
		
Click to expand...

I covered this already, if he has a castle tee that he has worked out is best for him prior to the round.. ie now! then he has nothing to think about tee wise and can focus on his target..... I also think Greig covered the point of the guy asking at this venue...


----------



## My_HarrisTweed_Cap (Aug 1, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			Asking someone if their post asking for advice is "for real" can be classed as ridiculing it. 
It's your opinion that worrying about the tee will mean you are not focussed on the shot. It's your opinion that the OP is barking up the wrong tree. It's your opinon that there is no perfect tee hight. 

You are perfectly entitled to that opinion, imposing it as fact is another matter. 

I regularlu play with someone that is a member of the Seniors Tour and he is as meticulous about the height of the tee that he uses as any person I have met. Are you telling me that he isn't focussed on the shot just because he has focussed on a part of the shot pre routine?
In fact, ensuring that the tee is a comfortable height for you _before hand_ gives you less to worry about when taking the shot. Again, just the humble opinion of a 12 HC player that has never once thought about the height of the tee once I start swining.
		
Click to expand...

How meticulous is this person? Do they measure it to ensure its perfect height every time? Do they take into consideration that the teeing area may not be totally flat? Do they take into consideration the height of the grass? If not I suggest like everyone else they stick the tee in to a level that they are comfortable with then get on with whatever pre shot routine or swing process/thought process they are comfortable in. 

The OP is a 17 handicap golfer not a novice, to get to 17 they must have some ability so why now ask about tee height. There is no optimal or correct answer.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 1, 2013)

My_HarrisTweed_Cap said:



			How meticulous is this person? Do they measure it to ensure its perfect height every time? Do they take into consideration that the teeing area may not be totally flat? Do they take into consideration the height of the grass? If not I suggest like everyone else they stick the tee in to a level that they are comfortable with then get on with whatever pre shot routine or swing process/thought process they are comfortable in. 

The OP is a 17 handicap golfer not a novice, to get to 17 they must have some ability so why now ask about tee height. There is no optimal or correct answer.
		
Click to expand...

Like most he will look for as flat a surface as possible, for his woods the tee will be pressed in until his thumb and forefinger are tight against the grass and the base of the tee. He is a professional golfer, I wouold not even begin to question his method or tell him just to stick it in to a level bit. 

No, there is no optimal or correct answer, but as I pointed out somtime, just sometimes, people come on to as what some may feel a mundane question but it's to find _other methods or options_ for performing a task. That is the beauty of the forum, most people feel they can come on and ask a question and get responses that produce options other than just a singular "this is how you do it".
Even at 17 handicap a person could be a 17 because they struggle with a specific aspect. Take this example, the OP may strucggle with the 3w (not saying he does, just an example) and is looking for opinions or input as to how other do things diffrently. They can then try these things and find out if they work or not. Self analytics aided by the input from others, some people just like to do it that way. I'm certainly not going to tell them they are wrong.


----------



## My_HarrisTweed_Cap (Aug 1, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			Like most he will look for as flat a surface as possible, for his woods the tee will be pressed in until his thumb and forefinger are tight against the grass and the base of the tee. He is a professional golfer, I wouold not even begin to question his method or tell him just to stick it in to a level bit. 

No, there is no optimal or correct answer, but as I pointed out somtime, just sometimes, people come on to as what some may feel a mundane question but it's to find _other methods or options_ for performing a task. That is the beauty of the forum, most people feel they can come on and ask a question and get responses that produce options other than just a singular "this is how you do it".
Even at 17 handicap a person could be a 17 because they struggle with a specific aspect. Take this example, the OP may strucggle with the 3w (not saying he does, just an example) and is looking for opinions or input as to how other do things diffrently. They can then try these things and find out if they work or not. Self analytics aided by the input from others, some people just like to do it that way. I'm certainly not going to tell them they are wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Where did I tell them they're wrong?


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 1, 2013)

My_HarrisTweed_Cap said:



			Absolutely not, just pointing out to the poster that he's *barking up the wrong tree. *Sometimes people can't see the wood for the trees.

The mind is indeed a wonderful thing if your happy in the knowledge that your tee height is consistent. One factor taken care of!
		
Click to expand...




My_HarrisTweed_Cap said:



			Where did I tell them they're wrong?
		
Click to expand...

Probably around about there. Can't imagine that being construed that you are saying he is correct.


----------



## My_HarrisTweed_Cap (Aug 1, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			Probably around about there. Can't imagine that being construed that you are saying he is correct.
		
Click to expand...

I was actually pointing out you were barking up the wrong tree! Not the OP.

You took the time to come on and have a go about my post and pointing out its a "community" yet you want to constantly dig my views on how much the game is actually a mental thing.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 1, 2013)

My_HarrisTweed_Cap said:



			Absolutely not, just pointing out to the poster that he's barking up the wrong tree. Sometimes people can't see the wood for the trees.

The mind is indeed a wonderful thing if your happy in the knowledge that your tee height is consistent. One factor taken care of!
		
Click to expand...




My_HarrisTweed_Cap said:



			Where did I tell them they're wrong?
		
Click to expand...




My_HarrisTweed_Cap said:



			I was actually pointing out you were barking up the wrong tree! Not the OP.

You took the time to come on and have a go about my post and pointing out its a "community" yet you want to constantly dig my views on how much the game is actually a mental thing.
		
Click to expand...

Not at all, I think you may find on another thread I did actually agree that the mental side of the game is important. what I did caveat that with was that understanding where it goes wrong is also important in my opinion. 

as for community, my point was about people asking questions if they feel the need to or that they will gain from it. 
Please do keep up.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 1, 2013)

My_HarrisTweed_Cap said:



			Absolutely not, just pointing out to the poster that he's barking up the wrong tree. Sometimes people can't see the wood for the trees.

The mind is indeed a wonderful thing if your happy in the knowledge that your tee height is consistent. One factor taken care of!
		
Click to expand...




My_HarrisTweed_Cap said:



			Where did I tell them they're wrong?
		
Click to expand...

And in the spirit of the forum, that is my last word. 
I apologise to the OP for taking the thread off topic.


----------



## My_HarrisTweed_Cap (Aug 1, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			Not at all, I think you may find on another thread I did actually agree that the mental side of the game is important. what I did caveat that with was that understanding where it goes wrong is also important in my opinion. 

as for community, my point was about people asking questions if they feel the need to or that they will gain from it. 
Please do keep up.
		
Click to expand...


Where do you do your understanding? Where do you process where its going wrong?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 1, 2013)

My_HarrisTweed_Cap said:



			Where do you do your understanding? Where do you process where its going wrong?
		
Click to expand...

You are going to fit in well TC


----------



## Fish (Aug 1, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			You are going to fit in well TC


Click to expand...

Get a room you 2


----------

